# Methoden und Konstruktoren von Java.net package werden nicht geladen



## Bytekiller (14. Okt 2013)

Hi liebe Community,

ich hab im Moment bei meinem Quelltext das Problem, dass ich das Java.net-Package zwar importiere, aber anscheinend nicht alle Konstruktoren und Methoden geladen werden/im Paket vorhanden sind/nicht erkannt werden. Auf jeden Fall erhalte ich beim getLocalHost()-, getByName()-Befehl und beim URL()-Konstruktor die Fehlermeldung "Cannot find Symbol". 

Kann es sein, dass das Paket beschädigt ist? Ich hab das JDK auch schon neu installiert, aber der Fehler bleibt. 

Habt ihr eine Idee, was der Fehler sein könnte? Ich hab mich auch schon bei Google tot gesucht und mich hier im Forum umgeschaut, aber keine Chance. 

Wenn ihr etwas findet oder eine Lösung wisst, würde mich das megamäßig freuen. 

Hier ist mal mein kompletter Quelltext und die Fehlermeldungen (es ist nicht sehr viel, weil ich erstmal das Problem lösen wollte) :


```
import java.net.*;
import java.io.*;
import java.lang.*;

public class getIP implements Serializable
  {
      public static void main (String [] args) throws UnknownHostException, IOException
        {
         URL internet = new URL();
         internet.openConnection();

         InetAddress adresse = new InetAddress.getByName("FELIX_PC");
        // adresse = InetAddress.getLocalHost();
         System.out.println(adresse);


         }
   }
```

java: C:\Users\Moritz\IdeaProjects\dateinschreiben\network\src\getIP.java:9: cannot find symbol
symbol  : constructor URL()
location: class java.net.URL

java: C:\Users\Moritz\IdeaProjects\dateinschreiben\network\src\getIP.java:12: cannot find symbol
symbol  : class getByName
location: class java.net.InetAddress

Mein Laptop (Acer Aspire) läuft mit Windows 7, hat einen Intel Prozessor und eine NVidia Grafikkarte, falls es daran liegen sollte. 
Wenn ihr noch mehr wissen wollt, dann einfach fragen.


----------



## eRaaaa (14. Okt 2013)

Es gibt keinen parameterlosen Konstruktor von URL, macht auch wenig Sinn oder, erst Recht im Zusammenhang mit deinen weiteren Zeilen... ?:autsch:
InetAddress.getByName gibt es nicht als Methode einer Instanz, sondern lediglich als statische Methode
-->  InetAddress adresse = InetAddress.getByName("....."); 
getLocalHost sollte anschließend dann auch funktionieren. 

Nächstes mal bitte die API Docs aufrufen:
InetAddress (Java Platform SE 7 )
URL (Java Platform SE 7 )


----------



## Bytekiller (15. Okt 2013)

Alles klar, ja. Das "new" war das, was hauptsächlich gestört hat. Jetzt funktioniert soweit alles wunderbar. 

Der Quelltext macht nicht viel Sinn, ich weiß, aber jetzt kann es ja weitergehen mit programmieren. ^^

Danke dir vielmals für die Hilfe und vorallem für die schnelle Antwort. 

MfG Moritz


----------

